# [SOLVED][MPLAYER/MKV] za wolny sprzęt?

## Poe

Witam. mam film w *.mkv o rozdzielczosci 1280x720, jednak po odpaleniu go obraz nie nadąża za dzwiękiem. w logach takie coś wywala

```

Matroska file format detected.

VIDEO:  [avc1]  852x720  24bpp  23.976 fps    0.0 kbps ( 0.0 kbyte/s)

==========================================================================

Opening video decoder: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg's libavcodec codec family

Selected video codec: [ffh264] vfm: ffmpeg (FFmpeg H.264)

==========================================================================

==========================================================================

Opening audio decoder: [faad] AAC (MPEG2/4 Advanced Audio Coding)

FAAD: compressed input bitrate missing, assuming 128kbit/s!

AUDIO: 48000 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 128.0 kbit/8.33% (ratio: 16000->192000)

Selected audio codec: [faad] afm: faad (FAAD AAC (MPEG-2/MPEG-4 Audio) decoder)

==========================================================================

AO: [oss] 48000Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)

Starting playback...

VDec: vo config request - 852 x 720 (preferred colorspace: Planar YV12)

VDec: using Planar YV12 as output csp (no 0)

Movie-Aspect is 1.78:1 - prescaling to correct movie aspect.

VO: [xv] 852x720 => 1280x720 Planar YV12 

A: 109.8 V: 109.1 A-V:  0.741 ct: -0.250 153/153 28% 94%  7.5% 50 0

           ************************************************

           **** Your system is too SLOW to play this!  ****

           ************************************************

Possible reasons, problems, workarounds:

- Most common: broken/buggy _audio_ driver

  - Try -ao sdl or use the OSS emulation of ALSA.

  - Experiment with different values for -autosync, 30 is a good start.

- Slow video output

  - Try a different -vo driver (-vo help for a list) or try -framedrop!

- Slow CPU

  - Don't try to play a big DVD/DivX on a slow CPU! Try some of the lavdopts,

    e.g. -vfm ffmpeg -lavdopts lowres=1:fast:skiploopfilter=all.

- Broken file

  - Try various combinations of -nobps -ni -forceidx -mc 0.

- Slow media (NFS/SMB mounts, DVD, VCD etc)

  - Try -cache 8192.

- Are you using -cache to play a non-interleaved AVI file?

  - Try -nocache.

Read DOCS/HTML/en/video.html for tuning/speedup tips.

If none of this helps you, read DOCS/HTML/en/bugreports.html.

```

próbowałem z opcja -ao sdl, niewielka poprawa. sprobowałem z -autosync. na początku bylo ok, ale moze przez pierwsze kilkanaście sekund. generalnie mam wszystkie programy wyłączone, a sprzęt az tak słaby nie jest. (w podpisie specyfikacja).

any ideas? 

ps

jeszcze nie próbowałem na windowsie na HAALI.

----------

## Pryka

do HD to już raczej Dual Core trzeba. Na moim Athlonie 2400+ też nie da rady oglądać HD

----------

## RA6

Moje propozycje:

Po pierwsze podaj mi z jakimi flagami skompilowałeś Mplayera bo może coś ci przeszkadza.

Do wyświetlania obrazu używaj vo=xv inne wyjścia powodują problemy wydajnościowe

Do dźwięku ao=alsa lub sdl

Na tym sprzęcie powinno działać dobrze w niektórych przypadkach mały framedrope, ale tylko dla h/x264 z dziwnymi optymalizacjami. Powiem, że posiadam P4 2GHz z 1GB RAM i GF4MX 64MB działa dobrze nawet dla materiału w upscale 1920x1080. Notebook ma mniejszą wydajność, lecz mój stary laptop z Celeronem 1.4 GHz i 512 MB RAM z jakimś intelem też się wyrabia. Może wina sterów Ati lub optymalizacji flag.

----------

## Poe

```

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc2_p24929  USE="3dnow 3dnowext X aac aalib alsa dvd enca encode esd gif gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg mad mmx mp3 opengl oss png quicktime real sdl sse sse2 ssse3 truetype unicode vorbis x264 xv -a52 (-altivec) -amrnb -amrwb -arts -bidi -bindist -bl -cddb -cdio -cdparanoia -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -dga -directfb -doc -dts -dv -dvb -fbcon -ftp -ggi -ivtv -jack -joystick -ladspa -libcaca -lirc -live -livecd -lzo -md5sum -mmxext -mp2 -musepack -nas -nemesi -openal -pnm -pulseaudio -pvr -radio -rar -rtc -samba -speex -srt (-svga) -teletext -tga -theora -tivo -v4l -v4l2 (-vidix) (-win32codecs) -xanim -xinerama -xvid -xvmc -zoran" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa -mga -s3virge -tdfx" 0 kB

```

```

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon64 -s -pipe -ftracer -fomit-frame-pointer -funroll-loops -msse3"

```

z sdl próbowałem, pisalem w 1. poscie. niewiele dalo. z xv spóbuję. dzieki za porady.

----------

## lsdudi

bindist  czasem pomaga na takie problemy

----------

## Lord_Raven

cholernie zasobozerne toto jest. u mnie oba rdzenie athlona żyłuje na maxa, o jakiejs kompilacji w tle nie ma co myslec.

czy aby nie powinienes ustawic flagi mmxext?

----------

## Poe

mmxext ustawiłem tuż po wklejeniu w/w flag. przynioslo to lekką poprawę. z -vo xv jest ok, ale ogolnie film bardzo skacze i ciagle jakby jest rozcinany na pół lekkim przesunięciem w prawo górnej czesci od dolnej. bindist sprawdzę, a wlasnie teraz sprawdzilem pod windowsem ten plik  i działa bez zarzutu, więc to nie wina sprzętu...

EDIT

bindist nie pomógł.

PS

aczkolwiek teraz przy opcjach -fs -ao sdl -vo xv plik.mkv juz nie wywala mi informacji o za wolnym sprzęcie. dzwiek juz jest ok, tylko ta plynność filmu nie jest zbyt zadawalająca. za bardzo rzuca sie w oczy.

----------

## mziab

Sugeruję spróbować takich opcji:

```
-lavdopts fast:skiploopfilter=all
```

Swego czasu używałem tego i wystarczało, żeby przez zdecydowaną większość czasu filmy 720p w h264 chodziły płynnie. Teoretycznie może to pogorszyć jakość, ale w praktyce nie zauważyłem różnicy. Spróbuj też wyłączyć postprocessing, jeśli masz włączony. W przypadku h264 jest w dużej bezskuteczny, a zauważalnie zwiększa zużycie cpu.

Przy okazji, bindist WYCINA funkcjonalność.

 *equery u mplayer wrote:*   

> [...] - - bindist             : Flag to enable or disable options for prebuilt (GRP)  packages (eg. due to licensing issues)[...]

 

To, że czasem zastępczy kod działa szybciej to tylko przypadek. Raczej odradzabym używanie tej flagi.

----------

## lordvader20

Oj, troszke przesadzacie. Moj komp (Athlon64 3000+, 1 GB ram, jakis GF 6600) radzi sobie bezproblemowo z odtwarzaniem .mkv. Filmy w 1280x720 nie stanowią problemu - obciążenie procka wynosi równo 50%.

Ktoś pisał że dwa rdzenie Athlona obciąża maksymalnie - śmiem sie nie zgodzić - bezedura!  :Smile: 

edit:

```
kuba@nexus ~ $ emerge --info

Portage 2.1.4_rc10 (default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.2.2, glibc-2.7-r1, 2.6.23-gentoo i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.23-gentoo i686 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 20 Dec 2007 13:16:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.5.1-r4

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.10-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -mtune=athlon64 -pipe -O2 -m32 -msse3"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -mtune=athlon64 -pipe -O2 -m32 -msse3"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LINGUAS="pl en"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS="--progress"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/arcon-portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X aac acpi alsa arts audiofile bitmap-fonts bzip2 cairo cdparanoia cdr cli cracklib crypt curl dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread encode evo exif fam ffmpeg firefox ftp gdbm gif gstreamer gtk hal iconv ipv6 jpeg kde ldap mad midi mikmod mime mp3 mpeg mplayer mudflap musepack ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session slang sndfile spell sse sse2 ssl svg sysvipc tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts vcd vorbis win32codecs wxwindows x86 xine xml xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl en" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS

kuba@nexus ~ $ 
```

Tak to wygląda. ;]Last edited by lordvader20 on Sat Dec 22, 2007 11:11 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Lord_Raven

 *lordvader20 wrote:*   

> Ktoś pisał że dwa rdzenie Athlona obciąża maksymalnie - śmiem sie nie zgodzić - bezedura! 

 

To chyba bylem ja. Aż znow to sprawdzilem i zwracam honor. Obciazenie procka 30-50%, ale daje sobie glowe uciać ze jeszcze niedawno tak kolorowo nie bylo. Być moze problem tkwi w jajku, albo sterownikach. W tej chwili siedze na gentoo-sources-2.6.22-r10 i opensourceowych sterownikach ati 6.7.196-r1. Niestety warunków poprzednich testów nie jestem w stanie oddtworzyć.

----------

## Poe

cóż, obejrzałem sobie wczoraj ten film na xine-ui. dzialalo calkiem niezle. czasmi moze stracił się dźwięk czy przycięło na pare sekund, ale generalnie działało niezle. z mplayerem trzeba będzie cos pokombinować, więc narazie nie daje [solved]

----------

## n0rbi666

Hm, a próbowałeś na mplayer-bin ? (bo mplayer-bin na 64bit korzysta z win32codecs ? )

----------

## c2p

 *mziab wrote:*   

> Sugeruję spróbować takich opcji:
> 
> ```
> -lavdopts fast:skiploopfilter=all
> ```
> ...

 

To jest IMHO najlepsze rozwiązanie.

Mplayera używam z nakładką Smplayer i tam ostatnio dodali opcję, która uruchamia odtwarzacz z tymi parametrami (Opcje -> Ustawienia -> Wydajność -> H.264 -> Pomiń filtr loop). Po tym zabiegu na moim blaszaku (celeron1.8, 768ram) filmy w HD chodzą płynnie. Na lapku tą opcję mam wyłączoną bo Core2Duo daje radę  :Very Happy: .

----------

## Poe

 *c2p wrote:*   

>  *mziab wrote:*   Sugeruję spróbować takich opcji:
> 
> ```
> -lavdopts fast:skiploopfilter=all
> ```
> ...

 

Macie racje, faktycznie teraz działają bardzo dobrze  :Smile: 

a tak z ciekawosci, jakie są skutki uboczne uzywania tego?

pozdrawiam i wesołych świąt  :Smile: 

----------

